
Teslas Hit by 180% Danish Tax on Cars as Green Goals Ditched - chollida1
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2015-09-29/teslas-hit-by-180-tax-in-denmark-as-green-goals-get-left-behind
======
Someone1234
This should actually be the title:

> Denmark to tax electric cars like other vehicles by 2020

I personally feel that electric cars should get a tax break. However the title
at the moment makes anyone who hasn't read the article think that Denmark are
punishing people for buying a Tesla rather than just putting them on even
footing with oil-based vehicles.

Now if people want to argue about the pros/cons of giving electric cars a tax
break, more power to them. That's a completely legitimate discussion and is
based entirely on the reality of what was changed in Denmark.

~~~
plonh
There is another angle. Some fraction of the cost of a Tesla is for the
electric drive, not weight or luxury or whatever. So by buying a Tesla instead
of a Lexus, I am paying an extra penalty for contributing to electric car R&D.

~~~
wodenokoto
Does Denmark still tax cars based on weight? I know we used to, but not being
a car owner, I don't keep up with these things.

But that would be an extra punishment for electric cars, since they are
heavier per "unit of car" so to speak.

------
guelo
This article is missing the context that conservative parties recently took
power from the previous socialist government after elections in June.

~~~
AdeptusAquinas
That's pretty obvious from the content of the article. A new government that
repeals environmental policies instituted by a previous government is
practically a synonym for a right wing party taking over from a left wing
party.

------
TobbenTM
The same thing is going to happen in Norway, and it's so sad.

------
Grustaf
It's still much better for everyone to ride a bike than a huge luxury electric
car. 50% bike commuters is good, but it should be 90%. Of course, outside of
the cities bikes are often not a viable alternative, so there is something to
be said for tax breaks on electric cars.

